# Epiphany: Shared object error



## bpappan (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi All,

Whenever I start epiphany from the terminal I encounter this error


```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libicui18n.so.38" not found, required by "epiphany"
```

What should be done? I tried reinstalling epiphany from /usr/ports/www/epiphany. Still the same error

Any Help?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 27, 2010)

Update your ports tree, libicui18n.so.38 is rather old. The current version of devel/icu is 4.6.


----------



## bpappan (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi SirDice,

I have updated the ports tree. Still no progress I keep getting the same error

What should I do next.


Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Dec 28, 2010)

Rebuild everything that depends on devel/icu.


----------



## bpappan (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi SirDice,

How do I do that?

Thanks


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 29, 2010)

`# portupgrade -rf icu`
or
`# portmaster -r icu`


----------



## bpappan (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi Wblock,

I'll try that and post again.

Thanks


----------



## bpappan (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi,

I did [cmd=]portupgrade -rf icu`and ran out of space on [FILE]/usr[/FILE]. Then I tried [cmd=]portmaster -r icu` and the following errors showed up.


```
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/math/py-numpy

	===>>> This port is marked IGNORE
	===>>> atlas needs to be built with WITH_STATICLIB for numpy to function properly

	===>>> If you are sure you can build it, remove the
	       IGNORE line in the Makefile and try again.

===>>> Update for py26-numpy-1.4.1,1 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for py26-gtk-2.17.0_4 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for py26-gstreamer-0.10.18 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for farsight2-0.0.19_1 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for net-im/pidgin failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for nautilus-sendto-2.28.4_2 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for empathy-2.30.1.1 failed
===>>> Aborting update

Terminated
Terminated
Terminated
Terminated
Terminated
Terminated
Terminated
Terminated
Terminated
Terminated
```

What should I try next?

Thank you


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 18, 2011)

Why did you turn on the ATLAS option in py-numpy?  Turn that off, and try again:
`# cd /usr/ports/math/py-numpy; make config`
`# portmaster -r icu`


----------



## bpappan (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Wblock,

It is long list of applications to rebuild. It may take more than just hours to rebuild everything. And to top it all I am running out of space on /usr. Is there any other way I can just overcome the libicu issue for now. I am running firefox now.


Thanks


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 5, 2011)

You can try it without the -r option to portmaster:
`# portmaster icu`

Deleting unneeded files in /usr/ports/distfiles can gain back some space, as can deleting the contents of /usr/tmp, /usr/obj, and /usr/src.


----------



## bpappan (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi Wblock,

The space issue on /usr resolved. Deleting the files in /usr/src, /usr/tmp, /usr/obj gained some space (around 500 MB).

But the epiphany error still remains. The command '*portmaster icu*' without the '*-r*' option went off smoothly. icu4.6 got installed. But epiphany still shows the same 'libicuI18n.so.38 not found' error.

Anything else I could try?

Thanks


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 11, 2011)

I'd rebuild epiphany so it's not looking for an old library (38 is old, 46 is new).  The -r option should have done that for you; why did you leave it out?


----------



## bpappan (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Wblock,

You did advise me to use issue [cmd=]portmaster icu[/cmd] without '*-r*' option because it was taking a very long time to rebuild all the applications.

Thanks


----------



## bpappan (Feb 12, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> You can try it without the -r option to portmaster:
> `# portmaster icu`
> 
> Deleting unneeded files in /usr/ports/distfiles can gain back some space, as can deleting the contents of /usr/tmp, /usr/obj, and /usr/src.



Please review

Thanks


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 12, 2011)

Ah, I did.  But that was "you can try this, but..."  And that's kind of how it turned out.  Anyway, now you need to rebuild at least epiphany to use the new icu.  Really, you should run
`# portmaster -nr icu`
to show a list of everything that depends on icu.  Just rebuilding epiphany *may* be enough, at least to run epiphany but maybe not any of the other things depending on icu.


----------

